# Sticky  The Official Word on Race Spoilers -- Doping Posts/Threads go in the Doping Forum



## Coolhand

Please do not put them in the title until the event is shown on TV. This includes the winner/losers name a something like "Cadel Evans OMG!! (spoilers)" that's still a spoiler. 
Just use the event title and call it a discussion thread-- so "Giro stage 6 discussion thread".

After the event is shown in the evening, title your threads however you want.

And don't attack/harass anyone who gets it wrong. Unless someone is intentionally being a jerk about it, this is not a posting vacation offense.

---------------------------------------------

Reminder: Doping Posts/Threads go in the Doping Forum
Put your doping thoughts in the proper forum. Hijacking someones thread to share your "they all dope" diatribe is a bad idea. Repeat violators will be dealt with accordingly.

Thanks for your understanding and happy posting.


----------

